# Trading courses (SITM, Optionetics etc), do they work?



## Pager (13 June 2007)

Have you done a trading course? and was it worth the money and most importantly did it work ?????.

I’m not going to argue if a particular course/seminar is better or works or not , but was interested in how many people who have done these courses are know successful traders ?, im not wanting to do any course by the way but im just curious as to how many do the courses and make it work.

I’ve been trading a few years and often go along to trading related seminars/expos that are held in Sydney but im yet to meet or heard of anyone who has become a successful trader through paying $$$$ to the likes of Safety in the Markets, Optionetics etc etc.

They all seem to have plenty of testimonials but considering many claim many success story’s in the case of both SITM and Optionetics tens if not hundreds of thousands around the world, ive never met or heard about one ? 

Would have thought if they are that good, this being one of the bigger trading forums in Australia we would have quite a few visiting this board.


----------



## jammin (13 June 2007)

*Re: Trading course (SITM, Optionetics etc), do they work ?*

Hi Pager,
I paid SITM $999 10 plus years ago. Was it worth it? Hell yes. They provided a way of getting into trading, covering all the basics and providing recommendations of brokers that understood conditional orders etc. I was trading warrants, options and shares with great confidence. Made my course fees back in my first month. Lost more in the third month.
Have I made a fortune? No, but I am now picking up the a few winners among the losers and enjoying it immensly. The most important point for me is SITM provided information and means enabling me to enter the world of trading.


----------



## hems13 (19 May 2008)

*Re: Trading course (SITM, Optionetics etc), do they work ?*

Hey Jammin,

It seems you are the only person who has actually done the course. . When I attended their introductory seminars, it seems like they are the best in the market. Most of them give money back guarantee so may be if it does not work , we might claim our money back. 
So did you overall earned more money than you lost ?


----------



## aarbee (20 May 2008)

*Re: Trading course (SITM, Optionetics etc), do they work?*



> Trading course (SITM, Optionetics etc), do they work




After a brilliant violin performance somebody remarked to the violinist "That violin plays real well".  The violinist held the violin next to his ear and said "Really, I can't hear it"

Violin doesn't work, the violinist does.

Cheers


----------



## gazelle (20 May 2008)

*Re: Trading course (SITM, Optionetics etc), do they work?*

SITM is Gann . Their introductory courses are fairly expensive and will teach you how to setup and maintain charts . There is a fair bit to learn which can be picked up through a detailed study of How to make profits in Commodities 1942 . Setting up the charts correctly is very important and there are a few ways to do this , by hand or on your pc which is no where near as good as hand constructed charts . SITM will teach you how to setup daily bar weekly bar , weekly swing chart and 3 and 9 point swing charts . The introductory courses show a bit on range extensions and standard retracement theory which is all in Ganns books . Geometric Angles and the Time factor is not taught in intro courses , the next step up is the video series which is quite expensive , I dont believe one can step into a 5 day trading mastery seminar and come out the other side with a comprehensive understanding of Gann . David Bowden is very proficient in Gann and he says that it takes a long time to learn the componets and then tie them into a practical application . I dont believe anyone has truly solved the Gann system , there are so many factors involved which have been deeply studied and applied but there are higher triggers that are critical for solving the puzzle that havent been discovered , nevertheless based on his teachings its a pretty good system if you are prepared to put in the work .


----------



## hems13 (21 May 2008)

*Re: Trading course (SITM, Optionetics etc), do they work?*

Hey it seems you have done quite few courses. Am you seem to be quite acquainted with it. So how many courses do SITM really has.
Thanks


----------



## gazelle (21 May 2008)

*Re: Trading course (SITM, Optionetics etc), do they work?*

The only courses I have done through them is the starter pack and trading tactics which was expensive enough . I have other courses that have been obtained elsewhere but it depends what you want to do . Ring them up get the costs and find out what they offer .


----------



## oasisspirit (29 May 2008)

*Re: Trading course (SITM, Optionetics etc), do they work ?*



jammin said:


> Hi Pager,
> I paid SITM $999 10 plus years ago. Was it worth it? Hell yes. They provided a way of getting into trading, covering all the basics and providing recommendations of brokers that understood conditional orders etc. I was trading warrants, options and shares with great confidence. Made my course fees back in my first month. Lost more in the third month.
> Have I made a fortune? No, but I am now picking up the a few winners among the losers and enjoying it immensly. The most important point for me is SITM provided information and means enabling me to enter the world of trading.





nice 

thx for your comments


----------



## kam75 (26 August 2008)

*Re: Trading course (SITM, Optionetics etc), do they work?*

A lot of these companies selling trading courses employ sales tactics to make things deliberately complicated, to confuse you so that you will use them. Most of the stuff is just regurgitated material, assembled into folders and CD Roms with pretty covers.  

In my earlier years when I was learning to trade, I've dealt with plenty of them.  My advice: If you are going to attend a course, go to one where the presenter is a reputable author.  

Otherwise put on those Nike's and run.

Regards
kam75
_____________________________
http://www.sharesmadeeasy.com


----------



## Aussiest (26 August 2008)

*Re: Trading course (SITM, Optionetics etc), do they work ?*



jammin said:


> Hi Pager,
> I paid SITM $999 10 plus years ago




$999 is worth it if you learn something. It's the $4,000 plus that i have a problem with.

Sorry to the original poster, :topic.


----------

